# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Dahi Türk'ten hayat kurtaran yeni keşif

## bozok

_Dahi Türk’ten hayat kurtaran yeni keşif_


_SORU-CEVAP’IN KONUğU TüRK DüHİ PROF. DR. MURAT GüNEL_ 


_5 Nisan Pazartesi 2010 / MİLLİYET_


_Yale üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi Beyin Cerrahisi Damar Hastalıkları Bilim Dalı Başkanı ve Beyin Genetiği Programı Direktörü Prof. Dr. Murat Günel ile ekibi anevrizma geçirme riskini artıran üç yeni gen keşfetti..._

_Prof. Günel, dünyanın en saygın bilim dergilerinden Nature Genetics’in internet sitesinde dün TSİ 20.00’de yayımlanana kadar ambargolu olan bu güzel haberi Türkiye’yle de paylaşmak için Milliyet’e konuştu..._

_Bir: şu dünyada kaç kişiye bu sorunun sorulması nasip oluyordur? İki: Bu soruyu Türkiye’den kaç bilim adamına sorabiliyoruzdur?_
Yale üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi Beyin Cerrahisi Damar Hastalıkları Bilim Dalı Başkanı ve Beyin Genetiği Programı Direktörü Prof. Dr. Murat Günel, hakkında “Dahi Türk” denmesine neden olan ilk keşfi yayımlandığında tarih Kasım 2008’di. Prof. Günel ve ekibi yaklaşık 17 ay sonra yine yeni bir keşifle karşımızdalar. Bilim dünyasının en yüksekteki çıtalarından biri olan Nature Genetics dergisi dün Türkiye saatiyle 20.00’de bu son keşfi kendi internet sitesinden duyurdu. Haliyle demin yukarıda sözünü ettiğimiz o soru da kendiliğinden şöyle geldi: 

_Bu kez neyi keşfettiniz?_
Beyin kanamalarına yol açan anevrizmalar tıpkı kalp krizi, yüksek tansiyon, şeker hastalığı gibi ya genetiktir ya da çevresel risk faktörlerinden kaynaklanır. Genetik sebepler ise ayrıca kendi içlerinde karmaşıktır. üünkü insanın genetik yapısında, yani genomda 3 milyar harf var (T, G, A, C) ve bu harflerin yüzde 99.99’u hepimizde aynı. Yani aramızdaki farklılıklar bin harften birinin değişik olması. Ancak o harflerdeki değişiklikler bizim genetik yapımızı belirliyor. Yani kişiliğimizi, gözümüzün, saçımızın rengini ve tabii aynı zamanda da hastalıklara eğilimlerimizi belirliyor. 

Dolayısıyla herhangi bir hastalığın riskini açıklamak için bu harf değişikliklerinin anlaşılması lazım. Bizim de çalışmalarımız son 15 senedir, anevrizma riskini belirleyen ve toplumda sık görülen genetik varyantlar (değişiklikler) üzerine yoğunlaştı. Bu varyantları bulabilmek için binlerce hasta ve sağlıklı kontrol örneklerinde değişken yüz binlerce noktaya, harfe bakıp, bu noktalardaki harflerin görülme sıklıklarını hasta ve kontroller arasında karşılaştırdık.

_Ve ne bulmuş oldunuz?_
Aralık 2008’de yayımlanan ilk çalışmamızda iki gende bu sık görülen varyantların tüm toplumlarda anevrizma riskini artırdığını gösterdik. şimdiki çalışmamız da onun devamı, ama çok daha kapsamlısı. İlk çalışmada 300 bin noktaya bakmıştık, şimdi yaklaşık 900 bin değişken bölgeye baktık ve sonunda anevrizma riskini artıran üç yeni gen daha keşfettik. Böylece keşfettiğimiz gen sayısı beşe çıkmış oldu. 

_Peki bu beş genin keşfi “Ayşe Teyze”nin hayatında neyi değiştirecek?_
Bu keşif, eğer Ayşe Teyze’nin bir beyin anevrizması varsa bu anevrizmanın patlayıp, beyin kanamasına yol açmadan önce erken tanı konulmasını sağlayacak. Yani hayatını kurtaracak. üünkü eğer anevrizma patlarsa hastaların anında yüzde 30-40’ını öldürüp, sağ kalanların yarısını da sakat bırakıyor. Dünyada anevrizmaya bağlı beyin kanamasından ölenlerin sayısı ise yılda yarım milyondan fazla. 

_İyi ama sizin keşfettiğiniz o beş genin kendisinde olup olmadığını Ayşe Teyze nereden bilecek?_
ürneğin bilgisayarlı tomografiyle kişiye anevrizma teşhisi konulabilir, ama toplumdaki herkesi de “Anevrizması var mı?” diye tek tek tomografiyle inceleyemeyiz.

_üyleyse?_
üyleyse hangi kişilerin yüksek risk taşıdığını önceden belirlemekte fayda var, ama bu da ancak bir testle yapılabilir. İşte bizim keşfimiz bu testin ilk adımını atıyor. Bu beş gen bizlere nasıl bir anevrizma testi geliştirilmesi gerektiğinin kapısını aralıyor. üünkü bu beş gene baktığınızda eğer beşi de yüksek riskli varyant taşıyorsa o kişide anevrizma riski diğer insanlara göre dört ila yedi kat daha fazla demektir. Bu bilgiye basit bir test sayesinde önceden sahip olmak ise o hastadaki riski azaltmak adına çok değerlidir. 

_Diyelim ki sizin bu keşifleriniz sonucunda böyle bir test geliştirilebildi ve Ayşe Teyze’de anevrizma riskinin yüksek olduğu daha anevrizma olmadan ortaya çıktı. Peki ama beyin damarındaki bu baloncuk pat diye oluşan bir şey değil mi; bunu önceden bilmek ne işe yarayacak?_

Birincisi bu buluşlar yeni tedaviler ve cerrahi yöntemleri geliştirebilmek için gerekli ilk adımlardır. Ayrıca eğer erken teşhis konabilirse kişilerin kendilerinin de alabilecekleri önlemler var. ürneğin yüksek tansiyon ve sigara, bilinen risk faktörleridir. Anevrizma riski olan biri eğer bunu bilirse yüksek tansiyondan korunup sigarayı bırakabilir. üünkü aksi halde o baloncuğun sizin dediğiniz gibi pat diye şişme yüzdesinin kendisinde çok fazla olduğunu biliyor olacaktır. 

_Peki bu beş geni bilmek bütün problemi çözmeye, insanlığı bu anevrizma kabusundan kurtarmaya yetiyor mu?_

Tabii daha yapılacak çok şey var, çünkü genetik riskin hala daha yüzde 90’dan fazlasını anlayamıyoruz. Ama bu beş gen sayesinde hiç değilse toplumda sık görülen varyantların birçoğunu bulduk. şimdi amaç nadir görülen genlere yoğunlaşmak. 

_Acaba siz Yale’deki laboratuvarınızda çalıştığınız müddetçe biz şunu mu duyuyor olacağız: “Murat Günel bu yıl iki anevrizma geni daha keşfetti...” Sanki bu haber tekrarlandıkça kulağa da kolay bir şey gibi geliyor._

Bu iş tabii ki kolay değil. Kaldı ki dünyada pek çok merkezin yapabileceği bir iş de değil. Genetik teknolojisi çok hızla ilerliyor ve bu iş için hep en son teknoloji gerekli. Binlerce hasta ve genetik materyal, yani DNA gerekli. Ve tabii ki fonlar gerekli. ürneğin bizim 2008’dekiyle beraber bu iki yayınımızın maliyeti beş milyon doların üzerinde. 

Yeni gen keşfetmeye gelince... Umarım dediğiniz gibi her sene devam edip günlerden bir gün “Anevrizmaların genetik riskinin yüzde 90’ını açıklıyoruz” diyebiliriz. Ama bunu diyebilmemiz için önce yeni teknolojilerin keşfedilmesi lazım. şu an genomdaki bir milyon değişken bölgeyi okuyabiliyorken bir sonraki aşamada üç milyar harfin hepsini okuyup, milyonda bir bile gözüken değişiklikleri, varyantları bulup hastalık risklerini açıklayabiliyor olmamız lazım.

_Sizce o teknolojinin gelişmesini çok bekler miyiz?_
şöyle söyleyeyim; ilk 2001 yılında insan genomunun üç milyar harfi okunduğunda bu beş yılın üzerinde sürmüş ve maliyeti bir milyar doları bulmuştu. şu anda bu iş bir ayda bitip, sadece 50 bin dolar tutuyor. Doğrusu bu hız hem anevrizmaların, hem de Türkiye’de sık görülen ve genelde akraba evliliklerine bağlı ortaya çıkan genetik hastalıklarının nedenlerinin belirlenmesinde gerçekten ümit verici.



*DüNYAYI ORGANİZE ETTİM TüRKİYE’Yİ EDEMİYORUM*

_Türkiye’ye her gelişinizde Ankara’ya da bir şeyler önerdiğinizi biliyoruz, ama Türkiye için tam olarak ne yapmak istiyorsunuz?_
Türkiye gibi akraba evliliklerinin sık olduğu ülkelerde resesif hastalıklar ve bu hastalıklar yüzünden özürlü doğan çocuklar çok daha yaygın. Sağlık Bakanlığı ile ortak yapmak istediğimiz çalışmanın ilk aşaması bu sorunun boyutunu ve bölgelere göre dağılımını belirlemek. İkinci aşamada ise Türkiye’de özürlülüğe yol açan genleri bulmak. Eğer bu genler ortaya çıkarılabilirse 1- Daha bilinçli evlilikler yapılabilir; 2-Doğum öncesi tanı konulabilir; 3- Uzun vadede yeni tedaviler geliştirilebilir. 

_Peki bu dediğinizi yapabilmeniz için neye ihtiyacınız var?_
Tabii ki bunları hayata geçirebilmek çok kolay değil, büyük bir organizasyon ve belli miktarlarda fonlar gerekiyor. Nitekim bu çalışmaları 2009 yılı başından beri başlatmak istediğim halde büyük çapta, örneğin anevrizma genleri için tüm dünya çapında yaptığım şekilde, başlatamadım. Türkiye’deki tek tek üniversitelerle çok güzel çalışmalarımız var ama bunu daha organize edip, soruna daha sistematik şekilde yaklaşmalıyız. Nedense bu, Türkiye’de çok kolay değil.

*İKİ KEZ DüNYAYI DOLAşMAK ZORUNDA KALDIM*

_2008’deki keşif mi daha önemli bu kez olan mı?_
İkisi de önemli ve birbirini tamamlayıcı. Yani ikisi de benim canım.

_Nasıl “canım”? üocuklarınız falan gibi mi o genler sizin için?_
O kadar emek gerektiriyorlar.

_Yani ne kadar?_
Bu çalışmalar için ilk örnekleri 1994’te toplamaya başladık. 10 ülkeden 32 merkez ve 69 araştırmacı birlikte çalıştık. Japonya ve Avrupa’dan 5 bin 891 anevrizma hastası ile 14 bin 181 sağlıklı insanın kontrol örneklerini analiz ettik. O örnekleri toplayabilmek için iki kez dünyayı dolaştım. Toplam 1 milyon 200 bin değişken bölgeye baktık. Bunları yapabilmek için milyonlarca dolarlık bütçeler bulmaya çalıştık.

_Bir de üstelik kim bilir bu 15 yıl boyunca günde kaç saat, nasıl bir tempoyla çalışmışsınızdır?_
Onu demesi zor, çünkü Prof. Engin Bermek hocamızın dediği gibi bilim bir yaşam şekli, saatle sınırlı değil.

_O zaman nelerden feragat ederek diye soralım?_
Feragat da yok, tam tersine bu bence büyük bir ayrıcalık. Keşke bu bilim insanı olabilme seçimini Türkiye’deki tüm çocuklara sunabilsek.

_Tabii her şey insanlık için, ama bu arada bir de rekabet var değil mi?_
Tabii, çünkü aynı anda aynı mesele üzerine çalışan başka bilim ekipleri de oluyor. Zaten “genetik araştırma” demek “büyük rekabet” demek, çünkü bu alanda ikinci gelenlere hiçbir ödül yok. ürneğin anevrizma genetiği için bizimle rekabette olan ve bizden daha çok fonlara sahip gruplar vardı, ama alnımızın akıyla ilk biz bulduk.

_Peki ödül ne?_
Bilim tarihinin küçük bir parçası olmak ve bu felaket hastalıktan mustarip insanlara yardım edebilmek. Bilimdeki bazı buluşlar küçük ilerlemeler sağlıyor, ama bazı buluşlar yeni dosyalar açabiliyor. Genetikteki sonuçlar da genelde çığır açacak şekilde oluyor.

*AMBARGO DüN SAAT 13’TE KALKTI*
_Geçen seferki buluşunuzu sizinle konuşurken “O gen hep oradaydı, ama bunu ilk gören ben oldum. 6 milyar insan içinde o güzelliği ilk ben keşfettim. üünkü gerçekten de aslında evrende her şey gözümüzün önünde duruyor ama biz onları görmüyoruz. Gördüğünüz zaman da tarifi zor bir haz duyuyorsunuz. Sanki o an yıldızların içinde seyahat ediyormuşsunuz gibi oluyor. Müthiş bir his. İnşallah bir daha yaşayacağız” demiştiniz. Bu kez de elinize raporlar geldiğinde hissettiğiniz bu mu oldu?_

O heyecan her zaman oluyor. İlk önce insan inanamıyor. Defalarca kontrol ediyor, sonunda “Doğru” deyip uzun ve derin bir nefes alıyor.

_Sonra?_
Sonra da tabii ilk olabilmek için yarış başlıyor. Nature Genetics dergisine çalışmamızı 10 Aralık’ta gönderdik. Dergi 4 Nisan’da yayımlamaya karar verene kadar hep başka ekiplerin aynı keşfi yapma olasılığını ve stresini yaşıyorsunuz. 

_Nature Genetics dergisinde çıkmak ne kadar önemli?_
Bilimsel dergilerin kendi içlerinde sıralamaları var. Bu sıralama “etki” faktörü denilen bir değerle bildiriliyor. Bu da o dergide çıkan yayınların etkilerine göre belirleniyor. Bu sıralamada Nature Genetics dünyada genetik araştırmalar için en iyi bilimsel yayındır. 

_Bir anlamda bilimsel rüştünü ispatlama yeri gibi mi?_
Aynen öyle.

_ABD saatiyle pazar günü (dün) tam 13’te yayımlandı buluşunuz; saati neden önemli?_
üünkü o saate kadar ambargolu. Eğer o saate kadar bir gazetede veya bir başka bir yerde haberi çıkarsa dergi yayımlamayı kabul etmiyor. ünce internet sitesine (www.nature.com) koyuyor, bir ay sonra da dergide yayımlıyor.


*DüHİLER ‘TUTUNAMAYANLAR’ SEVER*

* Murat Günel 1967 Ankara doğumlu.

* Annesi ev kadını, babası emekli mali müşavir.

* üocukken, annesinin bir gün evdeki kitapları saklayacağı kadar okuma meraklısıydı. En çok da “Tutunamayanlar”ın yazarı Oğuz Atay ve Tolstoy.

* Onu ilk keşfeden Kadıköy Anadolu Lisesi’ndeki matematik hocası ücal Toktaş oldu. 

* Boğaziçi-Bilgisayar’a girmek isterken sınava üç gün kala fikri birden değişti ve İstanbul üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi’ni kazandı.

* Beyin cerrahisini seçmesinin en önemli nedeni “kendi sınırlarını zorlama” zevkiydi.

* ABD’ye ilk kez öğrenci rotasyonuyla 1989’da gitti. Rotasyon süresi üç aydı, ama ona “Biraz daha kal” dediler. 

* 1991’de 160 adayın arasından Yale’de beyin cerrahisi asistanı seçildi.

* Yine sınırlarını zorlama zevki yüzünden sadece ameliyatlara girmek yerine 1994’te anevrizma genleri üzerinde de çalışmaya başladı.

* 1998’de nöroşirürji öğretim üyesi oldu ve Yale’de kendi laboratuvarını kurdu.

* 34 yaşında Beyin Cerrahisi Damar Hastalıkları Bilim Dalı Başkanı oldu. 

* 2006’da ünlü sihirbaz David Blaine’in New York’ta gerçekleştirdiği akvaryumda nefes tutma denemesine tıbbi gözetim açısından eşlik etti. 

* 2008’de iki anevrizma geni keşfetti ve genetik bilimi çevrelerinde “Dahi Türk” olarak anılmaya başladı. Prof. Günel dün yayımlanan çalışmasıyla keşfettiği gen sayısını 5’e çıkardı.

*Anevrizma nedir?*



üzetle, beyin damarlarındaki zayıf noktaların balon gibi şişmesine “anevrizma”, o balonların patlamasına da “anevrizmaya bağlı beyin kanaması” deniyor. İleri yaşlarda ve özellikle kadınlarda görülme sıklığı daha fazla.

*YALE’DE OKUMAK İSTEYENLERE İYİ HABER*

_Yale’deki ekibinizdekilerin hepsi yabancı mı, Türkler de var mı?_
Benim ekibimin çoğu Türk. şu anda kısa dönem askerliğini yapan Dr. Kaya Bilguvar, Dr. Ali üztürk, tıp fakültesi öğrencisi Tanyeri Barak ve Mehmet Bakırcıoğlu, halen Adana’da öğretim üyesi olan Zülfikar Arlıer. Zaten benim Türkiye’yle ortaklaşa çalışmayı istememdeki en önemli amaçlarımdan biri de bu: Türkiye’den bilim insanlarının yetiştirilmesi ve onların en iyi şekilde eğitilmesi. Yale laboratuvarımdaki çoğu ögrenci Türkiye’den. Hatta son dönemde Yale’de doktora seviyesinde yetişecek öğrenciler için kadro dahi açtık. Böylece öğrencilerin masrafının yarısı Türkiye’den yarısı da Yale’den gelecek kaynaklarla karşılanacak. Sayın Milli Eğitim Bakanımızın katkılarıyla Türkiye’den bu fonları bulabilmek için çok olumlu görüşmelere başladık. Mayıs sonunda Yale’den Türkiye’ye rektör ve dekan seviyesinde üst düzeyde yapılacak bir ziyaret var ve umarım bu programı bu ziyarette hayata geçirebileceğiz.

...

----------

